
Is Ancient Silicon the Root of Boeing’s Problems? - tus88
https://www.palisadeshudson.com/2019/07/is-ancient-silicon-the-root-of-boeings-problems/
======
mzs
This is basically just a link to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20380523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20380523)
with lots of speculation.

